# University of California, Berkeley/Oakland student rave/party/bar/drug scene, fake ID



## Supergeek (Jul 14, 2010)

I've done some reading and viewed a lot of photos of the Berkeley campus, but my main character needs to go hang out with some Berkeley students, get trashed and high, and meet a hippie LSD goddess that is also a Berkeley student.

Official sources aren't going to be very detailed on this kind of topic, so I was hoping to get the inside scoop from a student or young person active in the current scene around Berkeley.

I need information on slang, most popular recreational drugs of choice (weed, x, special k, LSD, etc), dress habits, the sex scene, and maybe some photos of the inside of a bar/something similar to whatever underground party scene is going on these days.

Also, if anyone has info on procedures for obtaining a fake ID (student ID, driver's license, passport, foreign ID) that would be awesome too.

I don't want anyone to get in trouble for "outing" someone or something.  You don't have to give place names, your name, admit to anything illegal, etc.  Also, I can understand if you want to take this out of the public forum and go to Private Messages, e-mail, or IMs.  Send me a PM and let me know your preferred method for discussion.

I will gladly give an acknowledgement in the book for detailed info.

Thanks!


----------

